# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Can I order a test directly from labcorp?

## dfwo

I've seen their website mentioned here, but I don't see a place on their website to actually order a test. Do you have to go through a second party to actually order the test?

----------


## The Bishop

****************

----------


## dfwo

Sorry. What did I do wrong?

----------


## SlimmerMe

directly? not that I am aware of

many order thru sites which then fax the order to the lab and then they send you the results and it is quite fast

some are:
private l a b m d 
direct l a b
life e x t

just search....and find the test you want and the price and you are gtg

----------


## dfwo

Ok, thanks

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> haha... Im thinking this thread will be closed soon..


Naw, he is asking about a blood test...not testosterone .

----------


## Far from massive

Yes what most do is just act as the intermediary between you and the lab. That is they write the order so its just like your doctor writing it. Only difference is you tell them what you want, send the money and they either send you the order or fax/email it to the lab of choice.

Yeah the confusion on where to order Test was pretty funny.

FFM

----------


## JOCKSOX

> I've seen their website mentioned here, but I don't see a place on their website to actually order a test. Do you have to go through a second party to actually order the test?


Any Lab Test Now has an office in RDU. $80 and 10 minutes later. No name required. 5 days and you know where you stand. 

Dude.

----------

